# IAT location Audi A3



## abreucl (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi,
Could anyone help me finding the correct location of the IAT sensor in my Audi A3 1.9Tdi from 1998. I think i açlready located, but i want to put the resistor (piggy back) to incresase some power and i don't know wich pins are the coreect ones to do it!!! Thanks!


----------

